# Cubase LE + Alesis iO2   -   overflow während aufnahme



## h0bbL (5. Dezember 2006)

hey leute.. 

also ich hab hier nen rechner (1Ghz, 630MB RAM) aufdem cubase LE drauf ist! 
ich will über Alesis iO2 aufnehmen.. was auch eigentlich sehr gut gelingt bis auf die tatsache dass es hin und wieder, leider hin und wieder öfters, zu einem "input overflow" kommt!
heisst ich spiel meine spur ein und der pegel in cubase schlägt dauerhaft ins maximum aus und wird auch so aufgenommen... bei wiedergabe hört man ein wunderschönes kratzendes rauschen.

kann mir jemand helfen und verraten woran das liegt und was man dagegen unternehmen kann?
gez. h0bbL


----------



## The_Maegges (7. Dezember 2006)

Wie wäre es, wenn du den Volume Output des Instruments bei der Aufnahme runterregelst?
So wie es aussieht, geht das Signal extrem laut in deinen Rechner rein, bei dem daraufhin die Aufnahmegrenze überschritten wird.

Habe mir grad mal Infos über das Alesis IO2 geholt.
Das Gerät hat doch eine Pegelanzeige.
Regel mittels der Volumeregler die Lautstärke, bis die oberste Rote LED des Pegels geradeso nicht mehr aufleuchtet, und versuch deine Aufnahme nochmal.

Blöde Frage am Rande: Was nimmst du da eigentlich auf?


----------

